# Just had an accident....



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Afternoon all,

Just had a small bump with an X5, was turning into a junction when 2 women stepped off the pavement in front of me forcing me to do an emergency stop at which point the chap in the X5 waiting @ the junction pulled out into my rear bumper :wall:

The damage is only minor, but it wasnt there before, he seemed pretty keen to just shrug it off which really rattled me, then he suggested I go get a quote and he'd pay it. Although statements like "well that might have been there before" dont fill me with a great deal of hope 

So go get a quote or ring the insurance now? Ive only been driving 4 years, and really dont fancy losing my no claims over it 














































Advice?


----------



## stez (Aug 11, 2012)

Ring the insurance company and give them the guys details. Tell them that he's agreed to settle outside of his cover. Then ring the guy and tell him what you've done.

Then the quotes. Ask him if he has a preferred garage or repair centre, if not get 2 quotes of your own and send them to him.

If he doesn't play ball, then you'll have to rely on the insurance company.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I take it you got details of his address and insurance etc. inform your insurance asap and let them deal with it, that's why we pay them extortionate amounts of money.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

stez said:


> Ring the insurance company and give them the guys details. Tell them that he's agreed to settle outside of his cover. Then ring the guy and tell him what you've done.
> 
> Then the quotes. *Ask him if he has a preferred garage or repair centre*, if not get 2 quotes of your own and send them to him.
> 
> If he doesn't play ball, then you'll have to rely on the insurance company.


What ever happens, my car wont be going anywhere I dont trust and certainly isnt going to somewhere he uses/knows.



bigmc said:


> I take it you got details of his address and insurance etc. inform your insurance asap and let them deal with it, that's why we pay them extortionate amounts of money.


Got his address, reg, phone numbers, he didnt know who his insurance was with but ive got photos of both vehicles and im fairly sure the areas covered by good CCTV.

I kind of agree about just ring the insurance but I cant really afford/ dont want to lose 4 years NCB for some idiot who cant look in the direction hes travelling


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Don't tell the insurance company if he is willing to settle outside of insurance. You will end up paying for it in the long run come your next renewal and for the next 5 years regardless if its your fault or not!

Use it as a last resort, if he doesn't want to do it under your turns then got thorough the insurance then.

Learn from my mistakes...... Someone went into me and settles outside of insurance but also told her insurance company about it. I also got a snotty letter from her insurers asking for my insurance to pay? At this point I was fuming and it was her stupid farther that ran the insurance. Anyway it got all sorted outside of insurance and then come the following renewal they said I had a claim/accident..... You then run after your own tail arguing did you receive any money from the insurance....NO! so why is it on the system and then for the next 5 years, frustrates me!!!

Trust me contact the insurance as a last resort if he is willing to settle outside.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Involve insurance 100%, he's 100% at fault if he's hit you up the back end. Why bother chasing round getting quotes etc when you can let someone do it for you, you're legally obliged to tell them you've had a shunt anyway so let them deal with it.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

If the guy has said that he's willing to pay outside of his insurance, then he
has broken the golden rule of not admitting liability, by... admitting liability!

Were either of the women willing to act as witnesses?

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't call the insurance people for that level of damage... not yet anyway.

Get a couple of quotes and have a candid chat about the realistic work involved in fixing it.
If the bumper has come out of its clips etc it should be easy, if its bent the rear crash beam then its worth going through the insurance.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Just had a quote from the garage where I take my car to, they want £200 for the upper bumper to be resprayed and to bend the bracket back into shape, another £50-60 if I want the lower valance doing (which has a few light scuffs on it).

For the sake of £250, even if he only pays half, id rather not involve in the insurance if its going to affect to me for the next 5 years. He seems keen to keep away from the insurance route.

Just informed him of the price, and he wants another opinion from someone he knows (about 40mins drive from where I live), im very tempted to just call the insurance and let them sort it but I dont want to shoot myself in the foot so to speak.



Lowiepete said:


> If the guy has said that he's willing to pay outside of his insurance, then he
> has broken the golden rule of not admitting liability, by... admitting liability!
> 
> Were either of the women willing to act as witnesses?
> ...


They made a sharp exit unfortunately before I could even get the car to the side of the road.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

GR33N said:


> Just informed him of the price, and he wants another opinion from someone he knows (about 40mins drive from where I live), im very tempted to just call the insurance and let them sort it but I dont want to shoot myself in the foot so to speak.


Quelle surprise! He'll want it doing by his mate who'll butcher it and charge about 1/3 of the price a decent job should cost. £200 is a cheap enough quote to repaint a bumper.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

the upper section of the bumper will polish out, can you not have a go with some autoglym SRP first, and then just get them to relocate the bumper mount?

To be fair I think you could do this yourself.... its not like youre going to make it any worse, are you?


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

bigmc said:


> Quelle surprise! He'll want it doing by his mate who'll butcher it and charge about 1/3 of the price a decent job should cost. £200 is a cheap enough quote to repaint a bumper.


I going through the insurance, I CBA ringing around, chasing people he's clearly going to be awkward so someone else can deal with it frankly.

and if its a mistake in the long run, then so be it.

Thanks for the advice all :thumb:


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Dixondmn said:


> the upper section of the bumper will polish out, can you not have a go with some autoglym SRP first, and then just get them to relocate the bumper mount?
> 
> To be fair I think you could do this yourself.... its not like youre going to make it any worse, are you?


I appreciate your input mate, the top section (despite photos) wont polish unfortunately or at least it would want to wet sanding which im not willing to do. Also, im not dismantling the rear bumper to change the valance and/or bend the locating bracket back to where it should be. If it would have been my fault I might have fixed it myself but at the end of the day it wasnt.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

GR33N said:


> I appreciate your input mate, the top section (despite photos) wont polish unfortunately or at least it would want to wet sanding which im not willing to do. Also, im not dismantling the rear bumper to change the valance and/or bend the locating bracket back to where it should be. If it would have been my fault I might have fixed it myself but at the end of the day it wasnt.


yeah, fair enough, but all I was suggesting was "have a go yourself" before committing to taking it somewhere for cash, or bending over for insurance quotes for the next 5 years.

Why not wetsand it first if its going to be blown over professionally anyway?
The rear bumper on these things pops off with 2 (maybe 4... cant remember) bolts. Its a couple of hours work tops.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Dixondmn said:


> yeah, fair enough, but all I was suggesting was "have a go yourself" before committing to taking it somewhere for cash, or bending over for insurance quotes for the next 5 years.
> 
> Why not wetsand it first if its going to be blown over professionally anyway?
> The rear bumper on these things pops off with 2 (maybe 4... cant remember) bolts. Its a couple of hours work tops.


True, I might have a look when it stops raining.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I would avoid insurance because that looks like a Golf Mk5. 
A new rear bumper is about £140 (less online) and a rear valance around £30 (plus paint) so under £350. all in. 

That's likely not worth going through insurance for especially due to most excesses being around that.


----------



## steverrs (Feb 10, 2010)

It's really simple, if you want to settle outside of insurance companies then get the work done at your preffered workshop, not one of his thats a 40 min drive away, if he starts being awkward then go through insurance and he'll get stung for double the quote you've already got.
Explain this to him and give him 48 hours to make up his mind before you ring the ins people.
Good luck with what ever you do.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

xJay1337 said:


> I would avoid insurance because that looks like a Golf Mk5.
> A new rear bumper is about £140 (less online) and a rear valance around £30 (plus paint) so under £350. all in.
> 
> That's likely not worth going through insurance for especially due to most excesses being around that.


Yes maybe but as the op is clearly not at fault it's going to cost the price of a phone call.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

bigmc said:


> Yes maybe but as the op is clearly not at fault it's going to cost the price of a phone call.


Even though it's a no fault accident for Green, it will still bump up his premium.

Just because it isn't your fault you still have to disclose you have been involved in an accident.

For the damage and costs involved it would be best to sort it man to man and away from insurance.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Well Ive been left with very little option here, he isnt willing to pay out the £250-60 for the repair without me driving 40mins to see "his garage" even if I did drive there, it wouldnt have been being repaired there. 

So I had very little option but to call the insurance and let them deal with it so thats whats happening. Looks like its going to cost him his insurance excess and me a bit more on my premiums. Hopefully he accepts liability (surely offering to pay for repairs outside the insurance pretty much shows this?) and the fact that he drove into the side/back of a stationary vehicle. God only knows which way he was looking as he pulled out the junction, it sure wasnt at me


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It is a very common accident at junctions and roundabouts. 

Too busy watching for traffic coming than the car ahead. 

Don't think there will be any issue of who is at fault. There is rarely an excuse for rear ending a car and this case sounds clear cut. 

Insurance companies have seen it all before. 

The guy is unreasonable to ask you to drive 40mins away. 

Make your car available for the other guy to come see you.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Gr33n, do you have Legal Expenses cover with your insurance?

Depending on your excess and the cost of reapirs, It may not be worthwhile claiming on your own insurance. If you go through your own insurers, they pay for your car to be repaired and you then pay your excess to the garage upon completion of the repairs.

What happens next is that your insurers try to get their money (outlay - ie the cost of repairs minus the excess you have paid) back from the chap that hit you and you try and get your excess back yourself (or through your Legal Expenses provider if you have one).

This will see you out of pocket by the amount of your excess until your claim is successful against the other person. Also, if you have a renewal imminent, your NCB will be "held in abeyance" until your insurers get heir money back.

If the other chap is being awkward and you have legal expenses cover, then your legal expenses provider may be prepared to take on the whole claim for you, rather than just pursue your excess.

They may even offer what is called "credit repair" whereby your legal expenses provider will arrange for your car to be repaired and then pursue the total costs from the other person, rather than waiting for their authority for the repair. By doing it this way, you will avoid having to fork out for your excess and waiting to get your money back.

Have a word with your legal expenses insurers and see what they can do for you.

If insurance companies are involved (either yours or his), the claim will be registered on CUE (claims and underwriting exchange) so this will be flagged up by an insurer when looking for quotes. In view of this, should really tell your own insurers, even if it is just for "report" purposes only, that way you will avoid any non disclosure issues in the future. It is actually a condition of your policy that all claims are notified to your insurers, so you should be doing this anyway really.

The only time you can get away this is if the claim is dealt with completely outside if insurance, no party reports it to their insurers and the third party makes a direct cash payment to you.

It is a bit of a misconception that you will be raped come renewal if you have a non-fault accident, ie where there are no payments made under your own policy (or your Insurers have made a full recovery of their outlay) and the claim is closed with no third party reserve payments.

"Some" insurers make a small load on your premium if you have a non fault accident, but not all. There is a reason for this and I'm sure an actuary will be able to come up with some wonderful calculation to show why, but basically a policyholder that has had no claims at all is more profitable than a policyholder that has had a non fault accident. Not because the insurers have had to pay out damages to a third party, but because there is normally the need to involve their claims department to initially deal with claim, pay the repairs and then pursue the recovery, all of which involves overheads and costs that can't be recovered from the third party.

I'm not saying I agree with it, it is wrong that people sometimes end up being penalised on their premium because they have had a non fault accident, but hopefully it explains in part the reason why it can happen with some insurers. 

In the good old days there was a base premium on area, age and vehicle group, based on the cover selected. Then deductions/loadings were made for the drivers, age of vehicle, NCB and convictions/accidents. I used to be able to work out premiums without an underwriting guide as sadly I knew a load of base premiums off by heart! Now with complicated computer quote engines, every little factor seems to make a difference, from your shoe size to your taste in music.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Now you have the ambulance chasers to deal with.......

make sure you inform your insurance company that you do not want your details passing on to any third party vultures i was chased for 3 years and i was a passenger who was uninjured they drove me mad 


At least going via insurance you can get a courtesy car at his expense (why should you be put out whilst your car is in for repair) before anyone jumps up and down for that statement i would need a car to get to work no buses run into the sticks where i work


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Shiny said:


> Gr33n, do you have Legal Expenses cover with your insurance?
> 
> Depending on your excess and the cost of reapirs, It may not be worthwhile claiming on your own insurance. If you go through your own insurers, they pay for your car to be repaired and you then pay your excess to the garage upon completion of the repairs.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, I was hoping you'd popup. I have got legal cover but didn't think about the excess issue, I didn't think id have to pay my excess if it wasn't my fault as they would claim off the other insurer? would I not get this back if the other chap admits liability and his insurer (esure i believe) pays for the repair?

Apologies if if missed anything in your post but im about to run out the door :lol:


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

andy monty said:


> Now you have the ambulance chasers to deal with.......
> 
> make sure you inform your insurance company that you do not want your details passing on to any third party vultures i was chased for 3 years and i was a passenger who was uninjured they drove me mad
> 
> At least going via insurance you can get a courtesy car at his expense (why should you be put out whilst your car is in for repair) before anyone jumps up and down for that statement i would need a car to get to work no buses run into the sticks where i work


Ive made the whiplash thing quite clear to her on the phone, and that she needn't bother sending anything because there'll be no whiplash claim!

I live about 2 miles from the nearest bus stop I hope theres a courtesy car coming :lol:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

If you claim on your own policy, you have to pay your excess regardless of fault and then try to claim it back yourself from the other person, or hand it over to the legal expenses people to pursue it on your behalf. 

Speak to your legal expenses provider and see if they will pursue the whole damages on your behalf and if they offer credit repair.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Shiny said:


> If you claim on your own policy, you have to pay your excess regardless of fault and then try to claim it back yourself from the other person, or hand it over to the legal expenses people to pursue it on your behalf.
> 
> Speak to your legal expenses provider and see if they will pursue the whole damages on your behalf and if they offer credit repair.


Ill double check tomorrow, but the way she mentioned it earlier was that they'd persue him to accept liability then his insurance for the claim. She never mentioned excess, but that should have been something I asked really :wall:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

If the legal expenses get an admission of liability, they will probably arrange a credit repair and sort out a car for you.

Mind you, if the other chap has informed his insurers, the third party insurers may get in contact with and offer you direct repairs and sort out a courtesy car for you too. This practise is becoming more common to keep the third party insurer's costs down.


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

sorry to hear this mate but some sound advice coming through.... did you get the girls number?


----------



## jcf1966 (Jul 21, 2012)

Your insurance states you must tell them in the case of an accident if you don't and they find out then we all know what may happen.
Remember it is. Or what you can see that is e problem but what you can not. My wife had a simpler accident and the claim went nuts £5000 so don't take any chances. I hope you got witnesses details and photos would help.
M advice is get a dash cam. Though a dim view will be taken about about turning into a junction when people are about to cross it would show this person hit you so an open and shut case.
I would recomend taking your advanced driving exam ASAP, this will help with your insurance and your views will be looked at in a better light if it ever happens again and I would also recomend the Blackvue 400 a great camera.

Sorry for your accident and I hope you get this sorted. 

All the very best

James


----------



## jontymo (Feb 17, 2007)

Once you tell the insurance company they will hold it against you as a non fault accident for years. Best to see if you can get the X5 driver to contribute asap before informing them.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

As per my long post, not all insurers load for a non fault accident. 

If x5 driver's insurers end up paying, it is likely to appear on CUE, so it should be reported to Gr33n's own insurers for notification only to avoid future problems.


----------



## crazysnakeman (Oct 12, 2011)

For a non fault accident I would always involve insurers. For the courtesy car & less hassle.

I had an at fault accident (well the wife was driving my car), 4 cars involved, mine written off, the one in front written off, damage to the other 2 and a whiplash claim. My insurance didn't really go up that much, I did lose 2 years of my NCD. All in I was actually pretty surprised at how good it all turned out.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

What a plonker that guy is expecting you to drive 40mins , he should be snapping your hand off to settle so it all goes away...


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

jcf1966 said:


> Your insurance states you must tell them in the case of an accident if you don't and they find out then we all know what may happen.
> Remember it is. Or what you can see that is e problem but what you can not. My wife had a simpler accident and the claim went nuts £5000 so don't take any chances. I hope you got witnesses details and photos would help.
> M advice is get a dash cam. Though a dim view will be taken about about turning into a junction when people are about to cross it would show this person hit you so an open and shut case.
> I would recomend taking your advanced driving exam ASAP, this will help with your insurance and your views will be looked at in a better light if it ever happens again and I would also recomend the Blackvue 400 a great camera.
> ...


I couldn't actually see the 2 people on the side of the road due to the X5 being a large vehicle and sitting almost on the white line of the junction, so my line of sight was blocked hence why I was travelling slowly and at an appropriate speed for the road and condition (hence why i didn't run 2 people over).

Ive thought about a dash cam before, but in this situation it wouldn't have caught the actual collisions as it was at the rear.

and, how do you know im not an advanced driver?


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

VAG-hag said:


> sorry to hear this mate but some sound advice coming through.... did you get the girls number?


they were a bit old for me TBH :lol:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

GR33N said:


> Ive thought about a dash cam before, but in this situation it wouldn't have caught the actual collisions as it was at the rear.


depends which one you have.........
(this might be a bit big)


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

O/T ahhhh the squareabout lol


just checking I assume the bloke in the X5 actually has insurance?


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

andy monty said:


> depends which one you have.........
> (this might be a bit big)


Hmm interesting, just not sure id want to leave it in the car and I cant be bothered setting it up everytime I get in the car :lol: So it would probably defeat the point haha


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Natalie said:


> O/T ahhhh the squareabout lol
> 
> just checking I assume the bloke in the X5 actually has insurance?


He sure does :thumb: I checked it and so did the woman I spoke to from my insurer :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

GR33N said:


> He sure does :thumb: I checked it and so did the woman I spoke to from my insurer :thumb:


Good stuff, so he's just a tight a**e then :lol:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

GR33N said:


> Hmm interesting, just not sure id want to leave it in the car and I cant be bothered setting it up everytime I get in the car :lol: So it would probably defeat the point haha


to be honest i leave mine in it doesnt really stand out........

so much off all the pictures ive taken whilst detailing i cant find one to show it clearly....

you can see this clearer on my mates car as he had a cream mirror i hard wired mine into the ignition so it comes on when the car is started










oh and me nearly getting rear ended as i turned left into our drive at night with a trailer on the back indicating left and the idiot comes up my inside drive way is tight enough solo let alone with trailer......... no sound as the expletives might get me banned (image quality reduced to upload it) :


__
https://flic.kr/p/3927156488

shame i didnt leave it recording as the  got out and tried to threaten me old man didnt hear the kid shouting but for some reason he heard me clear as a bell.........


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Might be worth a look, my mirrors black so it should blend in just fine :thumb:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm no body shop expert so cant comment on that £250 quote. Get the quote from his guy, either way you would need to get at a min 2 quotes at the end of the day to make sure your not pulling the wool over his eyes.

If his guy quotes the same then your not going to get a better quote, if he quotes lower then get him to pay what his guy quotes and pay the rest yourself, I doubt there will be much different between the 2 quotes.

At the end of the day you get the repair done where you want it done. He either pays up or shuts up and goes down the insurance route. He pays either way but like I said it will be on your record for the next 5 years that you've been in an accident regardless if it was your fault or not, and as you said you'd prefer to stay away.

I'm just going from past experience, my GF hit a wild Boar, rang the insurance and they wanted to write the car off and it was only a cracked bumper. So she got it repaired herself off her own back. Next year when she renewed on the same car it had gone up. Same thing happened where by as soon as they know there has an accident they add ££££ to your premium. She is still paying for not receiving any money from the insurance now 4 years on down the line.

You either play by the rules and pay for it, or you play the system and come out with a few extra ££££ in your back pocket as your premium hasn't gone up.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Updates ??!


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

cleancar said:


> Updates ??!


Not much really, just as per one of my previous posts. He wants it taken to some garage 40mins away that he knows of (this was ever going to happen) so its going through the insurance. Wait and see I guess, I filled out my insurance forms, description and diagrams etc sent it all back and thats about as far as I've got.

Not a clue what the process of claiming on insurance goes like as ive never had to do it 

Ive had a couple of people tell me its minor damage and that I'm taking the **** even claiming against him, but the bumper wasn't bent out of shape before he hit me, so I see no reason why it should be now!


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Any more word from the other guy asking why your going through insurance ?

Can't believe he ain't paying up


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

My cars in the body shop as we speak after being hit by a bus back in May. It was a non fault accident, and and as has been said, the they wanted me to pay my excess to the repairers, and even though the other insurers has accepted liability. Many phone calls later, the my insurers agreed to waive my excess . So now I'm driving around in a little courtesy car. So can't wait to have my car back!!!! Detailing world do not wash sign on the dash ;-) 

Hope it all gets sorted for you mate. I wouldn't take it to his guy though! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

well i gave my car the full 9 yards this weekend......

in car camera...


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

andy monty said:


> depends which one you have.........
> (this might be a bit big)


What kind of camera is that ?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

more importantly, whats he covering with his hand and black block??????????


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

The clue is at the top of the screen shot ;-)

its a t-eye adr 3000

since i got mine seems these have taken up soul uk imports

http://www.roadhawk.co.uk/roadhawk-rh-2/prod_3.html


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> more importantly, whats he covering with his hand and black block??????????


I had an itch


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

andy monty said:


> The clue is at the top of the screen shot ;-)
> 
> its a t-eye adr 3000
> 
> ...


Where did You get this camera from ?? and how much did You pay if may I ask ??

I got one but is just front facing and Yours is much better for my needs ...


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Alzak said:


> Where did You get this camera from ?? and how much did You pay if may I ask ??
> 
> I got one but is just front facing and Yours is much better for my needs ...


Maplin the new uk importer is in the link you quoted ;-) i paid £250 a good few years ago


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

So todays update, a week on from the accident. Ive just received a phone call from the guy who drove into me, I didnt answer it as I was in the gym so I came out to find a voicemail message, telling me "that if I go through the insurance ill have trouble" which is very scary coming from a 5 foot italian man :thumb:

He also pretty much accepts liability for the accident in his voicemail so I've forwarded it onto the insurance company as he's still insistent on it going to "his garage" not sure if this is actually his garage or one his friend runs but to be honest I don't really care.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

GR33N said:


> So todays update, a week on from the accident. Ive just received a phone call from the guy who drove into me, I didnt answer it as I was in the gym so I came out to find a voicemail message, telling me "that if I go through the insurance ill have trouble" which is very scary coming from a 5 foot italian man :thumb:
> 
> He also pretty much accepts liability for the accident in his voicemail so I've forwarded it onto the insurance company as he's still insistent on it going to "his garage" not sure if this is actually his garage or one his friend runs but to be honest I don't really care.


Probably because he doesn't have insurance, or it wasnt his car.
Personally I'd make him another very polite offer to settle cash using a garage of your choice, and if he doesnt bite, then let the insurance sort it... but expect a long drawn out process.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Dixondmn said:


> Probably because he doesn't have insurance, or it wasnt his car.
> Personally I'd make him another very polite offer to settle cash using a garage of your choice, and if he doesnt bite, then let the insurance sort it... but expect a long drawn out process.


When I rang the insurance she said he was insured and the name matched up with what the system was telling her.

I'd love him to just pay the £260 to be honest, but its not going to "his garage", thats the sticking point, and I'm afraid I'm not budging on it and neither does he by the looks of things


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

his insurance may well be sky high at the minute, maybe another claim and it might go through the roof


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I think this cost me £360 to get fixed. That was just paint and labour (and they only painted the scraped bit and then relacquered the whole bumper.


IMG_0741 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr

If there's no damage to any of the bumper's mounts and just needs paint, your/his local place may well be £250 but only one way to find out.

And if he wants to make the trouble, just ask him if "you gots a problem with me, wise guy?" :lol:


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

johnnyguitar said:


> I think this cost me £360 to get fixed. That was just paint and labour (and they only painted the scraped bit and then relacquered the whole bumper.
> 
> 
> IMG_0741 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr
> ...


When I took it down to my mates bodyshop he said £200 for removal/refit, paint and lacquer of the bumper and to reshape the bracket beneath the bumper (he seems to think it was an easy) and then he said if I wanted a new lower valance, which is scratched, then another £40-60. Which I know I could get a GTi one for £60 so the normal ones are bound to be slightly less.

I thought this was a pretty reasonable price to be honest and that he'd just pay it, if he seems to think its going to some dodgy garage that'll cost him about £150 he's very much mistaken.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Does the 'guys' garage have a name? 
Might be worth researching, im sure someone on DW will have heard of them and be able to tell you if they are ok or not.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Dixondmn said:


> Does the 'guys' garage have a name?
> Might be worth researching, im sure someone on DW will have heard of them and be able to tell you if they are ok or not.


Hes never mentioned it to be honest, and I never asked because I'm pretty adamant its not going there.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Right, so the car is now being repaired on credit repair so no excess for me to pay  theyre also arranging a hire car for me, but i forgot ask whether this was likely to cost me? Stupid i know but i was in a rush to leave and she was waffling on, anyone had any experience of this? I should probsbly ring them back tomorrow and clarify it.


----------

